# Como hacer una secuencia de numeros con flip flops



## rionavi9911 (Nov 19, 2007)

hola me gustaria saber si me pueden ayudar necesito crear una secuencia de numeros con flip flops tipo jk o tipo D cualkiera de los dos la secuencia debe ser 68360 y que aparescan en un display de 7 segmentos la verdad ando un poco perdido en este tema quisiera que me ayudaran a simularlo en circuit maker porfavor


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 19, 2007)

Una forma rápida de hacerlo sería usar un contador, la cantidad de bits se determinaría por la cantidad de números de la secuencia. En tu caso tenés 5 números en la secuencia, sería de 3 bits.
A partir de las salidas del contador hacés un bloque combinatorio que te de las salidas en BCD para el display de 7 segmentos.

No me pidas que te lo resuelva porque no es la intención. Sobre diseño de contadores/bloques combinacionales hay información por cualquier lado, es solo dedicarle tiempo.

También si lo querés optimizar más, podés hacer un diseño por máquina de estado (Moore, no precisas Mealy porque no tendrías entradas de datos).

Te dejo estos link que te puede servir para la teoría de diseño:

Lógica combinatoria:
http://www.ing.unlp.edu.ar/islyd/karnaugh2003.zip

Diseño con máquina de estados:
http://www.ing.unlp.edu.ar/islyd/apsintesis2003.zip
http://www.ing.unlp.edu.ar/islyd/Analisis y Sintesis 2007.ppt

No te lo quiero hacer; pero si hacés algo, no te sale y tirás el problema acá con esquemático incluído, de seguro te ayudo.

En cuanto al circuit maker, nunca lo usé, ahí si que no te puedo dar una mano.

Saludos


----------



## checos (Jul 6, 2012)

en una secuencia con flip flop jk se utilizan el rest y el preset alguien sabe gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola checos

Si es necesario sí se utilizan. Según la secuencia que quieras hacer.

Di tu siguiente pregunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## checos (Jul 6, 2012)

Lo que pasa es que hice una secuencia con ff jo de números y si me trabaja en el simulador pero ya en tablilla con ff 7476 No me trabaja los # son 24512470



Son ff jk gracias por su ayuda

Por eso pregunto si se usan el preset y reset


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola checos

A ver vamos viendo el archivo que se genera con tu siulador. comprimelo con WinZip o WinRar y subelo aqui.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

